
We need a cyber arms control treaty to keep hospitals and power grids safe - mkm416
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612215/we-need-a-cyber-arms-control-treaty-to-keep-hospitals-and-power-grids-safe-from-hackers/
======
etiam
How about 'we need hospitals and power grids which don't rely critically on
technology vulnerable to remote control or malfunction merely from faulty
instructions'?

